# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Лукашенко рассказал с кем спит

## Mr_Vinni

Александр Лукашенко рассказал интимные подробности своей жизни, отвечая на вопрос студентки Евразийского национального университета (ЕНУ) в Астане 25 мая.

"Когда у меня спрашивают, как президент спит, то я говорю, что, может, вы еще спросите, с кем спит? Я вам отвечу. С телефонами. Телевизор, телефоны... Прямо в спальне на тумбочках. А вдруг министру иностранных дел надо срочно решить вопрос. Ну, он нечасто звонит. Может, таких чрезвычайных вопросов не было. А министр обороны? Ты главнокомандующий вооруженными силами. А, не дай бог, случилось, как у нас в метро в последнее время?", - поделился подробностями президентского графика Лукашенко.

Именно в таких случаях роль президента, по его мнению, выходит на первый план, и руководитель страны должен без колебаний "идти, не боясь, что тебя могут застрелить или ты можешь куда-то попасть, в какую-то ситуацию". "Поэтому нет этого привычного графика, привычного для людей", - заключил белорусский лидер.

Рабочий день президента Беларуси, по его собственным словам, начинается с телефонных переговоров, докладов подчиненных, просмотра новостей и анализа печатных СМИ. Все это продолжается до полудня, передает Tengrinews.kz.

"Особенно сейчас для меня это очень важно. Бряцают с востока-запада каждый день. Вот такая кутерьма", - посетовал Александр Лукашенко.

А далее по графику начинаются совещания с участием главы государства. Они, по словам Лукашенко, проходят "с 12-ти и до упора, до четырех, до пяти". "Это святое, где я завязан на людей", - поведал президент Беларуси о нелегком труде главы государства.

После публичных мероприятий президент Беларуси в своей загородной резиденции принимает "каких-то бизнесменов, каких-то друзей, врагов". "В этой обычной кутерьме надо найти время, чтобы потренировать хоккейную команду. Приходится находить время, чтобы заниматься спортом, где-то рубить дрова, это тоже физические упражнения, косить траву, это тоже очень полезно, кто из деревни, меня поддержит, бегать на лыжах, лыжероллерах. А еще у меня же семь лет скоро пацаненку будет, мне же его нужно научить всему этому", - с улыбкой рассказал об отцовских обязанностях Лукашенко.

А завершил он свое повествование приглашением в Беларусь студентки, которая задала вопрос. Ее ожидают косьба, рубка дров и прочие физические упражнения в компании с Александром Лукашенко. А после купание в озере.

----------


## JAHolper

...нагишом =)

----------


## Mouse

спорцмэн, комсомол, ну на все руки мастер, и главное - красавэц!

----------


## Carlen

> А после купание в озере.


Интересно в каком озере купается президент со студентками ЕНУ и другими студентками... Да и купается ли? ))

----------

